# Murphy, the German Prince



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Murphy looks like the perfect ambassador of the breed, in addition to being such a handsome prince! The photo where he's stacked but has his face turned toward the camera is_ so_ sweet, his expression says it all. "Love me, I love you; red's not just for Valentine's Day!" What a sweet, wonderful life he's having, and what fun to follow him! I always knew red heads had more fun; imagine that, a "hairdresser" crossing borders just for a chance to groom ya'--that's outstanding, as is he. Congrats on launching another fabulous spoo off into the world!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He certainly is a beauty! And he poses like a champ.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! This guy's life is going to make his first human Mama REALLY proud! Janett is very keen to attempt things with him. She knew when she got him he would be trying out for search and rescue work because she is a CSI and has done this before. But the conformation showing idea came later, and I am so thrilled! Again, you are so kind!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy!! I can't wait to hear all about his adventures in Germany!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Murphy is stunning Cherie, this past litter has produced some gorgeous puppies!!

Murphy is going to devastate those German judges with his good looks and brains


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

There he is - my red baby boy - almost grown up already....
This puppy is so easy to train like no puppy I had before. He was housebroken from the first day after I picked him up at Arreau's. Every day we go for a long walk and he can run around without beeing fixed on a leash, because he comes to me immediately if I call his name - no matter if there is another dog he is playing with or something else that catched his attention.
He is such a sweet character - he is my dream....

Cherie - you did such a great job when you raised these puppies and I'm so thankful and proud that you entrusted him to me


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MurphyRedGermanBoy said:


> There he is - my red baby boy - almost grown up already....
> This puppy is so easy to train like no puppy I had before. He was housebroken from the first day after I picked him up at Arreau's. Every day we go for a long walk and he can run around without beeing fixed on a leash, because he comes to me immediately if I call his name - no matter if there is another dog he is playing with or something else that catched his attention.
> He is such a sweet character - he is my dream....
> 
> Cherie - you did such a great job when you raised these puppies and I'm so thankful and proud that you entrusted him to me


Janett...it has been my pleasure! I am so thrilled this boy is in such a loving, wonderful home. And the search and rescue work has me sooooo excited! And the conformation showing is the cherry on top! You guys are a perfect match!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Handsome and beautiful coloring.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> Handsome and beautiful coloring.


Thank you very much! There are some more current photos of him on my new thread "Updated pictures of our last litter". He is a wonderful, handsome, smart boy!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

All your dogs are so beautiful. I am really liking the reds now and may be the next color that I get.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Murphy is stunning Cherie, this past litter has produced some gorgeous puppies!!
> 
> Murphy is going to devastate those German judges with his good looks and brains


Thank you Keith! We are sure happy with all of them!

LOL! I hope you are right. I will be soooo excited when he is going to be shown. I will be on pins and needles and waiting for an email message to hear how he did each day!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Handsome, handsome Murphy! Brains and beauty! Everytime I see another picture I fall for him some more!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> All your dogs are so beautiful. I am really liking the reds now and may be the next color that I get.


Thank you! We re very happy with them. If you need any help finding a reputable breeder, let me know.


----------

